# FS: Tank Package, filter, lights, etc.



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

I am selling the last of my fresh water stuff as well as my first saltwater tank. I am located near Oak St and 16th in Vancouver. I may be able to do some deliveries or help move some stuff in the right situation. I am around for most of the weekend and next week. PM me or shoot me a text at 604-561-2707.

Thanks
James

*Tank Package* - $400

- 47 Gallon Starphire glass tank. Mint condition. This is a beautiful tank. Just perfect. It is drilled on one end with two large overflow holes and one inflow. It comes with a glass-holes.com overflow kit and all the plumbing to go with. 
- Black ADA style stand. This is a real work of art that someone on here made a while back. Has some slight superficial damage but nothing that a little black paint wouldn't make unnoticeable. It's a gorgeous stand. 
- Handmade bent conduit light stand. It looks a little cock-eyed in the pictures but that's because I just threw it on without levelling it.
- 20 gallon sump. Two chambers. Not the prettiest sump but does the job well and fits nicely in the stand.
- Two vertex filter sock holders. Two months old.














































*Eheim 2250 Filter and goodies* - SOLD

This is a beast of a filter. It has tons of eheim media in it.. nearly $100 worth just in media. Comes with a whole box of hoses as well as an extra eheim 1250 pump that just needs a new impeller shaft. This is a real work horse. Can be upgraded with a bigger pump in the future as well.










*Zetlight Pro Freshwater - ZP2500H.* - $175

This is a fantastic light and I had it over my 57 gallon tank for about 6 months and it grew everything. See info here.



*36" Finnex Ray II* - Sold

This is a great light. It is very powerful and grew everything. See info here.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

PM Sent for the Eheim 1260...
Thanks


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Open to offers. Filter sold.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Finnex Light sold. Tank package is now $600.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. This tank is a work of art.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump bump bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Had some interest in the tank package but no firm commitment yet.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Tank package is now $550 and zetlight is $200.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump it up.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Open to offers.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump.
Tank package is now $500.
Light is $175.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Somebody take this tank from me before I set it up again.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Set it up again!! Though I wouldn't mind a second one to match my first


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

opt-e said:


> Set it up again!! Though I wouldn't mind a second one to match my first


Haha I'm tempted. Don't really have the room though.

Bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. Tank package now $450. I'd really just like my closet space back.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Daily Bump.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump. $400 for the tank package. Someone come take this. I can't go lower. If I had somewhere to keep it I'd never let it go.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 23, 2013)

Tank Package is sold. Probably just going to hold onto the light. Thanks everyone.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Whew saved me from dropping $400 on more aquariums ;p


----------

